# Paris cafes - Holybelly, Fondation



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Visited a couple of the hipster places while we were over for the tennis.

Holybelly:

There's a lot of hype about this place and we had to wait for a table. It was so hot that after about 20 mins we decided to get coffees to go and go and sit by Canal St Martin. When I ordered the guy said a table was free right now if we still wanted to sit, so we did and our iced lattes appeared seconds later. The waitress then asked if we wanted anything to eat, I asked what cakes they had and she said if we wanted to keep the table we'd have to order something from the kitchen. Two seconds later we were out the door with our coffees in takeaway cups and our cakes in a bag. Couldn't get much of the coffee through the shitload of milk they used, but it hit the spot in the heat.

Thought this was a bit cheap and decided not to go back, but we were struggling for somewhere for breakfast a couple of days later (The Broken Arm was shut) and the food menu did look good. Waited again for a table. I had an iced filter (very good) and my sister had a flat white which she enjoyed but I didn't think really tasted of much (not sure if that was just because i'd been drinking filter though).























































Food was excellent, had huevos rancheros with bacon. Expensive at €19 (breakfast for two with coffees and a juice came to €50) but it was bloody tasty. We finished eating, my sister ordered an apple juice, two seconds later the bill was on the table and we were being pressured out.

The barista was really friendly (remembered our names from the day before), the food and coffee good and the interior really nice but didn't like their attitude. It's had a lot of good press - hence the crowds - but it didn't feel like somewhere you could sit and enjoy your coffee and relax. Maybe a victim of its own success.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Fondation:

This is Chris Neilson's new place and he was really nice when we visited 10 Belles last year so made a point of trying his new venture out. Went twice, first time I got an espresso (Belleville blend) which was great, medium roast(ish) but nicely balanced and could have drank a few of them. Sister had a flat white which was really hot but good. Banana bread was fantastic, could tell the bananas were almost at the point of no return - so sweet and fragrant. Sister's Guinness and chocolate cake was nice. Chris was in the next time we went so I got a filter which was well made and my sister's flat white was a normal temperature - said it was the the best of the trip. The barista the first day was nice and gave us a good lunch recommendation and Chris had a wee chat about beans etc with us. More of a coffee and cake place but a nice vibe.














































Few points:

All the trendy places we saw had EKs

Everywhere serves Belleville coffee - 10 Belles were using Has Bean this time last year but Chris said they've changed too. The coffee couldn't really be faulted but I like a bit of variety.

Flat whites were served hot - a lot hotter than you'd expect here. Dunno if this reflects Parisian preferences.

Interesting to see how these places develop as they're very different from the usual Parisian cafes with seats all over the pavement and people chain smoking

Tried to visit a couple of other places but they were closed as it was a Monday - a French tradition it seems but annoying when you're a tourist!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Did you try Telescope?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Went there last year and it was a bit out the way for us this time so didn't bother.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

5 euros for toast and marmite at the first place! Makes London look cheap.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Even after four days acclimatising to Paris prices it felt steep.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Was in Paris last weekend - and had an extra 24 hours courtesy of the Eurostar problems on Saturday. Ended up following in Jeebsy's footsteps and went to Broken Arm (using Cafe Lomi roasts) http://the-broken-arm.com/en/cuisine

and Fondation (as Jeebsy reviews above and http://www.goodcoffeeinparis.com/2014/02/fondation-cafe.html).

Both were spot on - very friendly, the attention to detail was there, and they're clearly committed to producing great drinks. Whoever it was served us in Fondation (I didn't get his name - he was Australian but I don't think it was chris Nielson) was happy to indulge me as I drooled over the Spirit, to tell me all about it and show me how it worked.

So, two great places if you're in that part of Paris and not far from each other.


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

Tried to visit 4-5 places over Christmas period and all closed apart from The Broken Arm which I really liked - I can only guess business is so good due to the dire coffee elsewhere in Paris that they could affords so much time off!


----------

